
Ars deathwatch 2014: Companies on the edge of relevance - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/01/ars-deathwatch-2014-companies-on-the-edge-of-relevance/
======
AH4oFVbPT4f8
To save having to click the article

This years list (2014)

* Radioshack

* Blackberry

* HTC

* Zynga

* AMD

* Bitcoin, Litecoin, cryptocurrency market

Last year (2013) it was

* American Airlines

* Talbots

* Current TV

* RIM

* Pacific sunwear

* Suzuki

* Salon.com

* Oakland Raiders

* MetroPCS

* Avon

[http://finance.yahoo.com/news/10-brands-that-will-
disappear-...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/10-brands-that-will-disappear-
in-2013.html?page=all)

------
kordless
This article is irrelevant. Throwing cryptocurrencies in at the end makes zero
sense. That, and AMD is posed to make a substantial recovery, in part due to
mining: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-01-02/bitcoin-
equipment-b...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-01-02/bitcoin-equipment-
boom-benefiting-tsmc-amd-sales-report-says.html)

